# Feliks Zemdegs compares Fangshi Guangying, Moyu Aolong v2, Zhanchi & Gans 357



## Arkwell (Mar 11, 2015)

You can find the complete blog of this on: http://www.speedcube.com.au/


----------



## pdilla (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm just so impressed by his seamless F2L and LL recog. It really shows at this angle.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 11, 2015)

Here's the full link to the Blog-Post: http://www.speedcube.com.au/blogs/feliks-zemdegs/18995799-march-2015-3x3-speedcubes


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Weilong?


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Weilong?


I think he was just using the 'best' cube from each brand hense why he chose the aolong v2 over v1.


----------

